# Bubble thing on Knee



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

Okay, so my right knee has been out of sorts for a while. It wasn't bad so I just kind of ignored it, but it hasn't gotten any better. 

If you look at my two knees, you can see that the right has an area of what looks like swelling. You can feel it, too, there's an area of raised skin that isn't there on my other knee. Pressing down does not cause pain, but my knee definitely has this dull ache and I haven't done anything today. If I'm doing anything active the area with the raised skin is also where the most pain tends to be. 

This has been there for at least a few days. 

If it helps, there was a past injury on the knee. We went to the Doctor's and they said it was a bone bruise, so we wrapped it and iced it. That was a long time ago, probably at least two years ago by now.

I'd like to avoid going to the doctor's if possible...:lol:

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Have you tried icing it?


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

Not recently. I will do that and report if it gets any better.


----------



## Le007 (Jan 7, 2013)

R.I.C.E. is your initial treatment. Rest, Ice, Compression, Elevation. 
Get a neoprene sleeve for compression, elevation is lying all the way down, with leg above your heart.
7 days unexplained pain... go to the dr. You could have torn something or maybe the RICE will work.


----------



## PrairieChic (Sep 12, 2012)

I had something similar a few years ago. It was the fluid coming out from my knee joint. It started as a bump then it sorer and then it did its thing. Forget the medical term. But if it is something that has persisted for a few days it could also be serious. I would go to the dr. Even a phone call down to the office. Take care.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Why don't you want to go to the doctor?


----------

